# the chlorophyll a/b ratio is greater than unity



## Lego_man

El texto es, igual que mi consulta anterior, sobre la maduración del tomate. En esta parte ya empieza a hablar en términos biológicos y no estoy seguro si esta frase se traduce literal o si tiene algún significado diferente porque no me hace sentido :/, sólo encontré una posible aplicación en economía:

*Unity One. For example, "an elasticity greater than unity" means an elasticity (defined so as to be a positive number) greater than 1.00.
*

Ya tengo claro que son los tipos de clorofila a y b, pero mi opción: *La razón de clorofila a y b es mayor que la unidad/su suma *???

¿Está bien y me estoy complicando o es de otra forma?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría "la razón entre clorofila a y b es mayor de uno".
Saludos.


----------



## Raelsb77

Yo en lugar de "razón" emplearía "relación": _La relación clorofila a/b es mayor que la unidad_, entendiendo que está hablando de una relación o cociente de concentraciones


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo creo que aquí "razón", "relación", "proporción", "cociente"... son sinónimos.


----------



## Raelsb77

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Ilialluna. Es sólo que de todas ellas "razón" es la opción que me suena menos "natural", por decirlo de algún modo. A la hora de traducir un artículo científico tendería a traducir _ratio _como relación o cociente. Pero en realidad todas las opciones que citas serían igualmente correctas


----------



## Hakuna Matata

También estoy de acuerdo que cualquiera de las opciones propuestas son correctas. Personalmente, para este caso las priorizaría así:
- La relación...
- La proporción...
- El cociente...
- La razón...

Just my two cents.


----------



## Raelsb77

¡Exactamente la priorización que yo haría!


----------



## Lego_man

* la razón de clorofila a/b es mayor que la unidad *

esa es la versión final según mi profesora, aunque aún no entiendo el sentido de la oración.

¿Qué significa que la proporción sea mayor que la unidad?


----------



## k-in-sc

You already explained it in your original post! The ratio is greater than 1 (= unity = la unidad = ONE).
Example: If you have 4 parts chlorophyll A to 3 parts chlorophyll B, the ratio is 4:3. 4/3 is greater than 1. Right?


----------



## Lego_man

Well, it seems Maths is not my thing xD

Thanks!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Next time we're going to send you over to the NumberReference forum ...


----------

